# Telemann and Fasch



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

I really love these two composers, especially their orchestral Suites/Overtures and Concerti.
They are so joyous, full of verve, vivacity, memorable tunes and melodies. They are my go to composers if I want my spirits revived. The orchestral textures of Fasch are just glorious.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I usually rank Telemann in Handel's league. I don't have enough Fasch to make a judgement, but the one CD I have of overtures is okay I guess.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Weston said:


> I usually rank Telemann in Handel's league. I don't have enough Fasch to make a judgement, but the one CD I have of overtures is okay I guess.


There are some great Fasch cds on CPO. Ant there's always Spotify to make more acquaint...There's also a great CD on Fuga Libera, Il Fondamento conducted by Paul Dombrect: 3 great Overtures, G Minor, D Minor, G Major, all with 2 or more oboes and Bassoon.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I don't know Fasch, thanks for the recommendation. I enjoy Telemann very much, and I discovered a slightly later composer who was also very inventive and seems to have done a fair amount of the "Overture Suite" style composition, Johann Melchior Molter. I think he is very under-recorder, people might think, "oh, a guy who wrote over 200 symphonies largely before the classical era had even begun...not interested." But he wrote lovely overture suites and also pioneered his own form which no other composers seem to have taken an interest in, 'Sonata Grossa.' Very like a concerto grosso, but usually with more wind instruments usually(Molter is one of the windiest earlier composers I've found). I think he may have been the first composer to write a clarinet concerto as well, and he may have written as many instrumental concerti as Vivaldi. So yes, very prolific but very inventive and always on his toes with the wit. As with any highly prolific composer whose average work is very enjoyable, there are gems and oddities waiting to be heard(or in his case, performed).

This CD provides the best cross section of Molter's music I have found; every piece is strong, particularly the G major sonata grossa, but the C major overture suite is quite fresh but in the vein of Telemann. Sinfonia in A major is a great example of a very early symphony, from one of the earliest composers to just on that rococo/classical bandwagon; I would be surprised if CPE and Johann Stamitz weren't taking their separate and individualistic notes. What this composer would have been with a big romantic orchestra! His sense of color and wind instrumentation is fantastic, but I'm glad that composers like him and Telemann existed to add a different spin to the music of the baroque.









http://naxosmusiclibrary.com/catalogue/item.asp?cid=AE-10037


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> I don't know Fasch, thanks for the recommendation. I enjoy Telemann very much, and I discovered a slightly later composer who was also very inventive and seems to have done a fair amount of the "Overture Suite" style composition, Johann Melchior Molter. I think he is very under-recorder, people might think, "oh, a guy who wrote over 200 symphonies largely before the classical era had even begun...not interested." But he wrote lovely overture suites and also pioneered his own form which no other composers seem to have taken an interest in, 'Sonata Grossa.' Very like a concerto grosso, but usually with more wind instruments usually(Molter is one of the windiest earlier composers I've found). I think he may have been the first composer to write a clarinet concerto as well, and he may have written as many instrumental concerti as Vivaldi. So yes, very prolific but very inventive and always on his toes with the wit. As with any highly prolific composer whose average work is very enjoyable, there are gems and oddities waiting to be heard(or in his case, performed).
> 
> This CD provides the best cross section of Molter's music I have found; every piece is strong, particularly the G major sonata grossa, but the C major overture suite is quite fresh but in the vein of Telemann. Sinfonia in A major is a great example of a very early symphony, from one of the earliest composers to just on that rococo/classical bandwagon; I would be surprised if CPE and Johann Stamitz weren't taking their separate and individualistic notes. What this composer would have been with a big romantic orchestra! His sense of color and wind instrumentation is fantastic, but I'm glad that composers like him and Telemann existed to add a different spin to the music of the baroque.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip.
Also, Heinechen and Veracini are seriously worth checking out as well.
I'll go to Spotify for Molter now...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I have listened to concertos and orchestral works by these two great masters. Definitely inspiring.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

dieter said:


> I really love these two composers, especially their orchestral Suites/Overtures and Concerti.
> They are so joyous, full of verve, vivacity, memorable tunes and melodies. They are my go to composers if I want my spirits revived. The orchestral textures of Fasch are just glorious.


I've been listening to a lot of Teleman, and I have been curious about Fasch. If you had to recommend one recording as an introduction, what would you choose?


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Triplets said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Teleman, and I have been curious about Fasch. If you had to recommend one recording as an introduction, what would you choose?


There are some great Fasch cds on CPO. And there's always Spotify to make more acquaintance...There's also a great CD on Fuga Libera, Il Fondamento conducted by Paul Dombrect: 3 great Overtures, G Minor, D Minor, G Major, all with 2 or more oboes and Bassoon.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations dieter. It's good to have another fellow around with solid baroque love and perspective. My interests gravitate more towards the Italian concerti grossi style, by composers that weren't necessarily Italian(Muffat, Handel, Geminiani, Corelli, Vivaldi, Avison, A. Scarlatti etc), but the Overture Suite type compositions also interest me. 

How do you feel about the work of William Boyce? And do you know any Graupner?


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> Thanks for the recommendations dieter. It's good to have another fellow around with solid baroque love and perspective. My interests gravitate more towards the Italian concerti grossi style, by composers that weren't necessarily Italian(Muffat, Handel, Geminiani, Corelli, Vivaldi, Avison, A. Scarlatti etc), but the Overture Suite type compositions also interest me.
> 
> How do you feel about the work of William Boyce? And do you know any Graupner?


Yes, I have the Boyce: it's enjoyable. I also have quite a few recordings of Graupner's music. I bought a batch of cds about 6 years ago, someone unloading their Baroque collection, and there were quite a few Graupners, quite a few Fasch CDs. I found Graupner was always a lot less engaging than Fasch, that Fasch was first rate, Graupner a bit of a way behind.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dieter;1071459 said:


> There are some great Fasch cds on CPO. And there's always Spotify to make more acquaintance...There's also a great CD on Fuga Libera, Il Fondamento conducted by Paul Dombrect: 3 great Overtures, G Minor, D Minor, G Major, all with 2 or more oboes and Bassoon.


Most of CPO CD'S are great


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Most of CPO CD'S are great


Agree. I have quite a few, especially older music.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I am also interested in further exploring Zelenka. Perhaps that should be a separate thread


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Triplets said:


> I am also interested in further exploring Zelenka. Perhaps that should be a separate thread


Zelenak was also a great Baroque composer that deserves listening.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dieter, have you heard of Kirnberger? I believe he was a student of JS Bach, and maybe stylistically and intellectually took on the Bach challenge more than any of his sons ended up doing:


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> Dieter, have you heard of Kirnberger? I believe he was a student of JS Bach, and maybe stylistically and intellectually took on the Bach challenge more than any of his sons ended up doing:


No, I haven't any good?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

dieter said:


> No, I haven't any good?


Sounds like more sophisticated high baroque music to me. Definitely engaging.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Fasch and Telemann make a good sample of German Baroque music to explore.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a good number of discs of Telemann, especially choral works, cantatas, and violin concertos and sonatas. Elizabeth Wallfisch performs a good number of the latter quite deliciously. 

We had a member who went by the name Harpsichord Concerto some years back. He was a fan and collector of Baroque music especially. I fleshed out my Baroque collection with a good deal of suggestions by him. Telemann is marvelous... but Bieber and Zelenka are even more so. If I were at home I could offer a number of other suggestions for marvelous yet lesser-known Baroque composers.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I love Telemann and Zelenka, and I dig other composers as Heinechen and Melchior Molter (only have one record of him), but didn't knew anything about Fasch. I was intrigued and this morning heard via spotify a Fasch album that I really loved. As I'm in Paris right now I went to my favorite record store, Gibert Joseph, whic is great 'cos I usually can find special things. The only recording that I found was exactly the same that I've heard this morning. Bought it inmediately.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Heliogabo said:


> I love Telemann and Zelenka, and I dig other composers as Heinechen and Melchior Molter (only have one record of him), but didn't knew anything about Fasch. I was intrigued and this morning heard via spotify a Fasch album that I really loved. As I'm in Paris right now I went to my favorite record store, Gibert Joseph, whic is great 'cos I usually can find special things. The only recording that I found was exactly the same that I've heard this morning. Bought it inmediately.


You're in for a treat: there's so much more Fasch to explore.
Regards


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Fasch and Telemann make a good sample of German Baroque music to explore.


You speak very wise words (most of the time) :tiphat:


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You speak very wise words (most of the time) :tiphat:


Why, thank you maam.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Telemanns cantatas are immensely enjoyable, no a bit less ingenious than Bachs, listen to cantatas, pal, a baroque musical life without vocal music enojoyment is like a life without sexual life, like a buddhist monk.:lol:


----------

